# stims and how many eggs collected



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dear all, 

I am nearing the stage of finding a match for egg sharing and wanted to ask peoples experiences on the stims - what dose were you on? and how many eggs were collected?

I am a little bit worried that they might put me on a too high dose of stims and too many eggs be collected with reduced quality and risk of OHSS. 

Has anyone ever had less than 8 collected? The clinic have told me that if less than 8 are collected then the treatment is free and the hospital bear the costs which is a relief.

Many thanks  xxx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I was worried about over stimming too as I thought they would want loads and loads of eggs! 8 was the minimum for my clinic too, if it was less at ec it would of been free but if they thought at the last stimming scan I would not produce 8 the cycle would've been abandoned or I could pay full costs. Luckily we didn't have to make that decision as on the first cycle I got 11 and 12 on the second. I stimmed with 20iui of supercur and 150iui of Gonal f.


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Jane I was high risk for ohss as I have a amh of 69 so they put me on short protocol and I done great got 18 eggs so 9 each if good quality and no ohss.

Your clinic will know what they are doing x


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

ES#1 150 menopur/day for 10 days - no problems with ohss - 17 eggs
ES#2 150 menopur/day for 8 days - overstimmed with high risk of ohss. Coasted for last 2 days with buserelin only - 16 eggs 

Identical protocol both times with 5 months inbetween. God knows what happened.


----------



## Vimto78 (May 18, 2014)

I was petrified of OHSS, I also have high AMH and was at high risk...I was on Merional 225 for first 3 days, then dropped down to 150 for the remaining 5 days...so was swimming for just 8 days in total. The last 4 day I was on 2 injections a day as then you have to start the Cetrotide to stop you from ovulating. 
I felt absolutely fine throughout my injections...I would say the only one that made me feel a bit rough was the trigger shot of Gonasi.
I drank about 3 litres of water a day, and was very well monitored by the clinic and luckily didn't get OHSS. Just make yourself very aware of the symptoms so you know what to spot is all I can say...although I'm sure you have done already!
We got 12 eggs in the end, so 6 each...sadly no fertilisation for any of mine, not sure about my recipient. Xx
We are having a round of ICSI next, but not doing egg share xx


----------

